# 2 months old lethargic Silkie



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

Please I need some advice. I have 3 chick silkies and since yesterday one of them is lethargic . Yesterday I sat next to the chicken run to watch her and she was eating and drinking, but no walking much and she was very sleepy. I have not seen blood on her poop, but this morning there was poop on her feathers but again no blood
I have them since they were 5 days old and from the first day I kept them on Corid. Few days ago I stop with the Corid and now I using Apple Cider In their water and I give them almost everyday Greek natural yogurt with vegetables. They only have access to the coop and the chicken running. I don't have problems with predators because I live in the middle of the city. Please help me


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

I just came from my back yard. My lethargic Silkie eat a little bit of yogurt from my hand as usual. She is walking very slowly and her head its not up high like the other 2. After eating the yogurt she walked slowly to the corner of the chicken running. I'm so afraid that there is something bad with her. I checked her feet and under her wings and everything looks normal. Please help me


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

This is how my Silkie looks like.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

My Silkie Edith goes through spurts like that. Usually doesn't last long. I bring her in, give her some whipped up eggs and a bath and put her in her basket for some one on one. I think she is faking and she just wants to come inside! Hope you girl gets better. Check for mites, they can weaken a young chick too. Edith was loaded with them around her had and face. Keep us posted. She is cute by the way.


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

I just came from the chicken coop. The lethargic Chick, Butter Cup, is eating and drinking. I checked for mites and she is free of mites or any other bug. I tried to separated her but she kept crying, I didn't want to stressed her, so I let her back in the chicken run. I noticed that the other 2 silkies keep coming to check her every few minutes. So far no blood on her poop and she is breathing normal. I'm not sure if I should go back to Corid or to give to add Life-Lytes in their water. She looks so sad and it's breaking my heart


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi! Wash her butt, and make sure she can poop ok, and keep the poo off her feathers. Keep her on some kind of electrolytes until she feels better. What are the temperatures, and how often do they get fresh feed and fresh water? Just asking, for clues!


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

After taking her poop to the Vet, I found out that my chick got Cocci. I'm giving 1/2 Teaspoon in a gallon of water. I started giving to her the medication using a syringe. After couple times giving the medication she was drinking and eating medicated food and I also added a little bit of yogurt.
She still lethargic but not as much as earlier this morning. I'm also treating the other 2 silkies. Was never blood on her poop. The temperature inside the coop it's between 80 and 90s. I keep a fan running 24 hours. At this point I'm only praying that I can save my baby and keep the other ones strong enough


----------



## ShabbySilkies (Jun 21, 2013)

ShabbySilkies said:


> After taking her poop to the Vet, I found out that my chick got Cocci. I'm giving 1/2 Teaspoon in a gallon of water. I started giving to her the medication using a syringe. After couple times giving the medication she was drinking and eating medicated food and I also added a little bit of yogurt.
> She still lethargic but not as much as earlier this morning. I'm also treating the other 2 silkies. Was never blood on her poop. The temperature inside the coop it's between 80 and 90s. I keep a fan running 24 hours. At this point I'm only praying that I can save my baby and keep the other ones strong enough


I did cleaned her little butt and I keep removing any soft poop. When I came from the bet I changed all the Pine shaving and I have been using pure oil, peppermint to spray around the coop to disinfect .


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Alot of folks don't agree with feeding the medicated feed, but it does protect against Cocci. Just an FYI for in the future. Glad you caught it!!


----------

